# Aqueon OptiBright for crypts



## Joseph (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi all,

currently setting up a new 50 gallon tank for a school, 75 lbs of spectrastone mixed with 15 lbs Flourite, no CO2, Eheim 350 (plus a small box filter in the corner). I plan on putting in mostly crypts (affinis, lutea, balansae, usteriana), maybe some Hygro Angustifolis, Bolbitis and a few broad leaf watersprite on top (although I am interested in trying some Buce - but no experience yet).
I am accustomed to low tech crypt tanks with 1 or 2 T12's, but for this set up I have an Aqueon Optibright + LED (48 inches) with many options/settings I am not used to. It will be on for about 14 hours daily on a glass lid, not open top.

My question is should I use one of the preset colours? or what strength to set white lights and/or blue and/or red etc. ?
Thanks.


----------

